
Ask HN: How do I show recruiters my work on a platform for paid users only? - evex
My last job was on a platform that is only for paid membership, so visitors can not see what&#x27;s inside.<p>Now I&#x27;m applying to remote jobs, and they ask what is a project that you&#x27;re most proud of,<p>and I can&#x27;t include it because its only for paid users,<p>how can I include my experience and prove it?
======
spcelzrd
I've been a software developer for 20+ years, and almost all of my work has
been on things I can't show to potential employers. Tell a story about how you
made an impact, use screenshots or video to supplement, but don't try to
"prove" anything. If they don't believe you, then you don't want to work there
or you need to get better at telling your story.

(This doesn't apply to designers, or people trying to get a job based on UIs
they've created.)

------
skylark
Usually the only people who want work samples are freelance clients. I've
never had a company recruiter ask me to show them a live demo of the work I've
done. Just tell them what you did.

~~~
evex
yea its that when filling and online application they ask you what you did and
a url, and then you have a url but no credentials for them to try

~~~
dyeje
Does the product have a marketing page that explains / shows it? That should
be sufficient.

~~~
evex
YES, great to know!

------
cm2012
Take a screenshare video recording. Lots of extensions work.

